# When did you first decide to breed?



## Avmo (Apr 26, 2012)

When was it you decided "I want to breed German Shepherds!"? What was your motivation or drive behind such a decision? 

I am in no way able or ready to breed but it's always been a thought in the back of my head. I'd rather spend the next decade enjoying the dogs I have now, doing some research, getting to know people in the german shepherd world, and then after all of that contemplate getting a dog that I could train and title. As of now though, it's just a distant fantasy for myself.

The main reason I wanted to was to produce sound dogs that would show people that german shepherds aren't some horribly unsocialized and aggressive breed that they are often labeled. Again though, that would just be my basis if this dream of mine ever lifted off, which I doubt it will LOL.


----------



## Lauri & The Gang (Jun 28, 2001)

With my Shepherds it was because I had a pure bred dog.

DOH! Stupid reason.

I did luck out and have nice litters.

With my Cresteds I had an AWESOME bitch fall into my lap and I knew I wanted to pass along her temperament (#1 concern in the breed for me) and her structure and looks.


----------

